# pop up websites



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

I am now getting websites that come up when ever i go to a new site They are not pop up ads Is this something on my cpu or from the websites i am on or going to? And how do you get rid of them??

Thanks Bigdog


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Start by scanning your computer's harddrive with your anti-virus program.

RF


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What OS are you using, as XP has a Wonderful Pop Up Blocker~!!
But also clean ALL cookies, ALL temp files out.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> What OS are you using, as XP has a Wonderful Pop Up Blocker~!!
> But also clean ALL cookies, ALL temp files out.


cookies and temp files dont have a THING to do with popup ads. Xp popup blocker is pretty nice, but still tends to slip on some-if not all- popups at times. I would install google toolbar w/ popup blocker, and then run a good, updated, virus and spyware scan. Stay away from sites that tend to still have weird/fake popups.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've got firefox... what are pop-ups???


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

When a Pop Up pops up that info goes on a cookie, and then the next time these websites that have pop ups just "look" around and oops they find a Cookie on your machine and BINGO a POP UP appears, same thing with temp files I clean out so many temp files during the day of Being ON THIS web site, I have 100MB or MORE JUST from this Site ALONE over a day on being here and popping around to other sites but this one is THE Worst for LOADING up temp files~! Which in turn SLOW down this computer sometimes to a crawl. 
I have at times 200MB of JUST TEMP Files on here~! and that is ONE day~!
And ALL I do is visit this board and a couple more and that is about it. oh I do say look at accuweather and our own TV Stations web site but this board is the worst I have ever ever run across in the 10 years on the Internet in putting things in the temp file.~!!!!!!
But Cookies especially the Tracking ones sure do Have something to do with pop ups, as sites just look for those tracking cookies on machines. 
I hardly get anymore cookies as I have a program called Spywareblaster it Stops them before getting on the machine. Works great.
But XP stops 99.9% pop ups. with one or so sneaking in once in a GREAT WHILE. But this was a HUGE improvement for Microsoft and XP with SP2~!


----------

